

Quake Moves Japan Closer to U.S. and Alters Earth’s Spin - mturmon
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/14/world/asia/14seismic.html?_r=1

======
johnyqi
As far I understand, the earth is undergoing massive acupuncture by the
universe. Stay calm earth, lay down on your massage table and relax. It will
pass soon.

